# Hutton unit hard knocks 1-22



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been up since about 5:50.... blowing 20 out of the west. 40 feet up this pine got me feeling like I'm cobia fishing....

Rough day, yesterday. Only saw one deer between me and my guest. Changed tactics for today got out of the thick, and up on the hill... 

Hope everyone stayed safe in that storm last night. There's a few downed trees up here.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Make it happen. Any kills yesterday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Make it happen. Any kills yesterday ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One got maimed, didn't find it.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Boooooyyyyyyy


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmao...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you get blown outta that tree these safety wires will catch you!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Strapped in tight in the Hutton unit as well. Saw a doe from the truck an had a bedded doe watch me walk in. Glassed her till she stood up an I could see her head. Not a good sign already bedded?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I have never had luck in high winds like this but good luck to y'all. I know a few who have


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

orrmi said:


> Strapped in tight in the Hutton unit as well. Saw a doe from the truck an had a bedded doe watch me walk in. Glassed her till she stood up an I could see her head. Not a good sign already bedded?


Seen 3 so far... getting colder by the second.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

They might sit tight for a bit, but I saw 11 on a windy day in there last week. Hard to catch movement when everything is moving Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Seen 3 does at 630 nothing since


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Just had a doe under me. Game on. Wind turning more from the north. Brrrr


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder where the ref is?!?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

In bed scratching his tarsals most likely.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Braaaaaawwwaaaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I wish we had phone service at our camp. I love reading the minute/minute updates.

post up some pics ! for us working jerks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

5 bars of 4G LTE is spoiling me....


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

good thing about us not having service is it is just me and the boys in the stand - no phone/work no internet/FB/texts etc. last week everyone was sitting there reading a for real BOOK!! and lots of whispered joking around and talk.... wish we were there right now


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

watch for buzzards! could be worth two-fiddy!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Good luck guys this is definitely one of those days I would be pulling an all day sit. Storm last night, full moon, getting colder as the day goes on, and the rut is kicking off. Y'all blast one!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're still in a pine tree you're more of a man than I am.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> If you're still in a pine tree you're more of a man than I am.


Cold or windy?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Cold or windy?


It's blowing 30-35....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> It's blowing 30-35....


Forget that I would be on the ground over looking a dirt road! I'm one of those that grabs the tree when it gets that windy...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Forget that I would be on the ground over looking a dirt road! I'm one of those that grabs the tree when it gets that windy...


We got down, waffle house... going back now to sit on the ground.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> We got down, waffle house... going back now to sit on the ground.


Well goodluck! John I'm shooting you an email.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everybody!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Brrrrr. Glad I'm in this shooting house. It's cold outside.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sitting on a road.... in my truck... with my eyes closed.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Back in a tree. Noticeable bite to the wind now.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hunting vicariously through you.... Staying tuned


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

They movin! Just seen 2 on i10 feeding in the median a mile east of the holt exit


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

At work, wind is painful!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Up... took a siesta in the Chevy stand... not feeling it one bit, but here I am.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Time to go beast mode JB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just started a fire and made the kids some hot coco. You're doing noble work up there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If I don't kill one, it damn sure won't be for lack of effort...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Very noble work... Ya Garden gnome lookin bastard!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Very noble work... Ya Garden gnome lookin bastard!
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Post the picture JB...


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

It's active in here tho seen 5 trucks drive down the road I'm hunting few ppl around we aren't the only stupid ones in a tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol.....not that one smart ass!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Lol.....not that one smart ass!


Don't know which one you want?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This one....Garden Gnome...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking more like this....










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang. These Hutton unit hunts are getting downright depressing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Dang. These Hutton unit hunts are getting downright depressing.


You should be in the tree... let me tell you about depressing.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Too much cell coverage. The old timers probly had to whittle or drink or something


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll all be over if an ole cowhorn steps out.... just saying.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot a video, very popular...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol.... Good'n


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> It'll all be over if an ole cowhorn steps out.... just saying.


You got your .223?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You got your .223?


Negative.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dass purty....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ol girl stepped out at 5:07 last night


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn bucks have already walked passed y'all looking on your phone to much....:whistling:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't look like it has been shot much...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

And Fink with the top rope elbow drop.....lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2 doe...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

5 minutes early....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard a few shots...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Get off the phone


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

If y'all would spend as much time scanning those woods for deer as y'all do for scanning for cobia............:shutup::tongue_smilie:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

All I can say is y'all are bad mofo's hanging in a pine in this wind. Hope it paid off.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen 13 between the 2 of us. Kenny saw a nice one and couldn't get him to stop...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> couldn't get him to stop...


That's what the bullet is for.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's what the bullet is for.


400 yards dogging a doe....


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stupid deer


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

So did anything come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> So did anything come out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never saw horns...


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tough hunting this January...usually the board is loaded with bucks about this time of year. Don't really like the wind, so gonna wake up slowly tomorrow and enjoy some java with the wife.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

bcbz71 said:


> Tough hunting this January...usually the board is loaded with bucks about this time of year. Don't really like the wind, so gonna wake up slowly tomorrow and enjoy some java with the wife.


They were slayed last week. There were bucks all over the Blackwater Facebook page.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> They were slayed last week. There were bucks all over the Blackwater Facebook page.


9 were killed in the hutton last week. 

2 have been shot this phase, neither recovered. 

It's gonna be a war zone the next 2 days.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> 9 were killed in the hutton last week.
> 
> 2 have been shot this phase, neither recovered.
> 
> It's gonna be a war zone the next 2 days.


Looking at the weather Sunday looks like it will be the day! Winds will die down to below 5 mph.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Looking at the weather Sunday looks like it will be the day! Winds will die down to below 5 mph.


Wind didn't bother them this evening. Lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Wind didn't bother them this evening. Lol


Well damn y'all need to pop one. Sitting at work watching all these reports is just a killer.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Saw 8 total today. Could only determine the sex on 5 of them. Does and a button buck. Probably the second coldest day since I moved to Florida. Brrrrrr


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

orrmi said:


> Saw 8 total today. Could only determine the sex on 5 of them. Does and a button buck. Probably the second coldest day since I moved to Florida. Brrrrrr


Nice. Tomorrow will be the first coldest day for ya...


----------

